# How could this happen



## danijelb (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got Adria Izola 697SL 2005 with leak. Once the side plates have been removed I found out that on both side throughout the whole lenght the edges are rotten (a bit more on the left back side and on the whole alcoven).
How can this happen?
I do realise that a leak hole can do damage, but this seems to me like the whole thing is misengineered.
See pic. got more if anyone interested to help.


----------

